# Found a young pigeon?Need advice!



## 1MIA (Jul 6, 2005)

I have found 2 young pigeons in the yard after tropical storm Cindy. One was dead but the other is very alert and wants to be held but will perch on my finger. There has not been any parents looking for him as far as I can tell. His poop is runny and I do not know what to feed him? I am not sure how old he is maybe 18 to 19 days? He seems strong but he needs to eat and drink. I just don't want to feed him the wrong thing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photo and well done in saving the young bird. I don't think that's a pigeon but rather a dove of some type. My first thought was Mourning Dove. If you don't mind, please let us know where you are located as that might help in ID'ing the baby bird.

Regardless of whether it is a dove or a pigeon, it can be fed small seeds like finch, canary, or parakeet or if still too young to eat on its own can be fed a baby bird formula such as Kaytee Exact (readily found at most pet stores). There are many, many threads here on Pigeon-Talk dealing with various methods of feeding young birds. In fact, I think there was a post today noting one of the really good threads .. will see if I can find it for you.

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, and please do keep us posted on your little charge and certainly feel free to ask any questions you may have.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi 1mia,


Yes, looks like a pretty young Dove.

If you can, mix a pinch of Salt and a pinch of Sugar in a glass of warm Water.

Find some little shot glass or something and fill it with this, and, while it is still 'wrist-warm' or a little less, moisten your finger tips in it and massage gently the little Dove's beak, and, if it nuzzles tentatively, guide it's beak into the glass for it to drink. do not hold it's beak under water, but just guide it in so some of it is in the Water.

Doves are somewhat fragile and shy, so you might wish to be especially gentle and soft spoken with this one.

Extemporaneous food may be made of some Graham Cracker and any of the kind of Cereals one would cook, like Malto Meal or Roman Meal and so on, Cream of Wheat...only you will not cook them.

Crush up some Graham Cracker and add the same amount or so of some Cream of Wheat or something, and add some regular Corn Meal, and add Water to make it like a gravy, stirr so it is all homogeneous. Make it warm like your wrist - if on your wrist you feel it as no temperature, it is about right. 

Guiding gently their little Beak into something small and narrow for dabs of this food to be in, may work for them to eat. I use the hollow side of a Baby Nipple for Pigeons, but this is a little too wide for the Beak of a Dove...they like to 'feel' their Beak being in something when they eat. 

Anyway, you should be able to follow my above instruction for them to drink...and then try for them to eat if you can. You can also make a little pocket in the crook of your index finger making a tight verson of the "O-K" sign, kmake a little pocket by having some sandwhich wrap on your hand so some of it is poked in to make the little pocket, like the size of a pencil or so...and in to this little pocket, put some of the warm food into it, and gently guide the Beak of the little Dove for her to eat...

For now, if you can do these things, she'll have a way to get some water and nourishment into her.

Small whole Seeds may be added to the food and mixed in.

She is likely run down right now and will take a few days of care to spring back.


Or, if you can find an experienced rehabber in your area somewhere, they would be able to take over and see it all through.

Good luck...!


Thanks for helping the little Dove...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

